

Cryptome exposes Wikileaks' insider story - pavs
http://cryptome.org/0001/wikileaks-dogs.htm

======
rbanffy
From TFA (linked in the post -
<http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/06/conscience/>)

"I was actively involved in something that I was completely against"

Refusing to obey immoral or illegal orders will eventually land you in trouble
but it will be much less trouble than treason.

